# Crater Lake, Diamond Lake



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We just returned from our trip to Crater Lake,Oregon with N70Q! We stayed at Diamond Lake campground, visited Crater Lake and drove to Grants Pass to ride the Jetboats. We also drove nearby and viewed some beautiful waterfalls! We did get snow flurries one morning which was pretty cool. We had a fantastic time camping with our OB buddies!

Thank you all for recommending camping at Diamond Lake. It is a wonderful campground with an awesome view of Mt. Bailey. We would definitely go back there again.

can't wait for our next trip with N70Q

Here are some pictures:

Crater Lake trip


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We also had a great time, we are now in Spokane and will be heading out camping with my parents on Monday. Today had Lunch with Doxie-Doglover-Too and family, a great family had a wonderful time and lunch was really good too. Tawnya We sure injoyed meeting you and can't wait to camp with you and Rick.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the great pictures! What a gorgeous place. Can't wait to see it sometime in person now..

Len


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> We also had a great time, we are now in Spokane and will be heading out camping with my parents on Monday. Today had Lunch with Doxie-Doglover-Too and family, a great family had a wonderful time and lunch was really good too. Tawnya We sure injoyed meeting you and can't wait to camp with you and Rick.


Loved it Bill! you and Linda and Steve are great! Truly enjoyed the visit and you so fit in with the PNW Outbackers so ya just gotta get to a rally! For sure let's plan hooking up with you in July 2011! Can't wait! (ps)
the teenagers thought Steven was cute, heck, so did Jen and I!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Chabbie1 said:


> We just returned from our trip to Crater Lake,Oregon with N70Q! We stayed at Diamond Lake campground, visited Crater Lake and drove to Grants Pass to ride the Jetboats. We also drove nearby and viewed some beautiful waterfalls! We did get snow flurries one morning which was pretty cool. We had a fantastic time camping with our OB buddies!
> 
> Thank you all for recommending camping at Diamond Lake. It is a wonderful campground with an awesome view of Mt. Bailey. We would definitely go back there again.
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures. Crater Lake is on my list. Thanks for sharing.


----------

